# ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كلاً منا يحلم بتجارة خاصه له وبمردود مالي خيالي
فكيف اذ كانت تجارتك تحمل اسمك او اسم محلك الخاص
الآن معنا تتحق احلامك
ويشتهر اسمك وتجارتك
تجارة العطور 
الطريقة كالتالي :
1- تختاري اي نوع من العطور ( اي نوع ) وحجم العبوة 
على ان لايقل النوع الواحد عن درزن ( 12 زجاجه )​ 

2- ستكون العبوات ( الزجاج ) كبس آلي او مما يُعاد استخدامه حسب رغبتك​ 

3- حجم العبوات من 10 مل - 100 مل ​ 

4- من اراد طباعة اسم المحل الخاص به على الزجاجه فله ذالك على ان لاتقل الكيمه عن 5 درزان ويتفق حينها على السعر ​ 

5- تستطيع طلب نوع خااااااص بك 
بمعنى ( تركيبه ) خاصه بك لايتم بيعها لاخرين وباسم انت تختاره طالما كانت الكميات معقوله والاستمراريه بطلبها ​ 

6- نضمن جودة وتركيز وثبات العطور 
وللعميل حق استرجاع كاااامل مادفعه اذا ماثبت عكس ذالك ​ 



******
العطور باحجام مختلفه من 10مل - 100مل
باشكال جذابه جداً وغالباً تُستخدم الاحجام الصغيره منها كعطور ( للتنقل ) ​ 

*العرض الآن* ​ 
درزن عطور بزجاج حجم 50 مل = 300 ريال لاي نوع عطر تختاره ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*

سعر الدرزن 300 ريال وقت العرض فقط


مكاليف 
*توم فورد - بلاك **أوركيد*
*مونتال - وايت عود*
*توم فود - تاسكن **ليذر*
*مونتال - بلاك عود*
*توم **فورد - عود ووود*
*توم فورد الأبيض - وايت باتشولي*
توم فورد - توباك أند فانيلا
توم فورد - بروبل أند باتشولي


فلاور بمب 
التوت البري
توت نكتار


212 رجالي
أتتيود من جورج أرمني
سي إتش هريرا رجالي ونسائي
دولسي قبانا ذا ون رجالي ونسائي
بلاك إكس إس رجالي ونسائي
اللور سبورت
دنهل فرش
ديور هوم
جفنشي بور هوم
كرد أبيض
كرد أسود
لينك
إلين أنجل 
إلي سان لوران
سينما
قوتشي فلورا الجديد
مس ديور
جادور
استلا
شوبارد
هوجو بوس أورنج
جفنشي ديمون أنجي
ليدي مليون
212 نسائي 
فري سكسي
لايف من بودي شوب
بيور بربري
نينا ريتشي
ريتشي ريتشي الجديد


*إلين أنجل*
*إلي سان **لوران*
*سينما*
*فيرزاتشي كريستال*
*دلع البنات*
*قوتشي باي قوتشي*
قوتشي فلورا الجديد
*ديور أدكت*
*مس ديور*
*جادور*
*اللور شانيل*
*اللور **سنشوال*
*استلا*
*كوكو مودموزيل شانيل*
*جفنشي ديمون أنجي*
*شوبارد*
*بلاك **اكس اس*
*هوجو اكس اكس*
*ويكند بربريز*
*212 نسائي*
*نينا**ريتشي*
*كول ووتر*
*جون غاليانو*
*فيرزاتشي كريستال برايت*


*سي **اتش - رجالي ونسائي *


*فور إيفر*


*قوتشي رش*


*شانيل فايف*
*بليجر*
*بربري لندن*
*ديور أدكت 2*
*باسنجر*
*نارسيسو الأسود*


*جينيفر لوبيز*
برادا
هاير من ديور الجديد
بوس أورنج من هوجو
بيور بيوزن
بربري بريت
اسكادا انكريد دبل مي
اسكادا روكين ديو
هابي نوز لانكوم
بلاك بيري
دولسي قبانا ذا ون
ليدي مليون
بلغاري جاسمين نوير
أبسولتي جفنشي
باريس هيلتون
أوبيوم
دولسي جابانا ذا ون
هوت كوتير
جوسي كوتير
مدنايت فنتازيا
مايكل كورس


إيفوريا
أمور أمور
فالنتينو روك أندروز
استي لودر القديم
هوجو 5 الجديد
باريسيان سان لوران
جفنشي بلاي
جفنشي ايدموزيل
فندي
بيوزون الاحمر
جفنشي بلاي






*لينك*
*سلفر شادو*
*أتيتيود (من جورج أرمني**)*
جفنشي باي
جفنشي بلو
جفنشي بورهوم
جورج أرمني
لايت بلو


لي هوم من سان لوران 
إيفورريا
بلغاري أكوا
أرمني بلاك كود


قوتشي باي قوتشي
بربري سبورت
بلو شانيل

جلساندر الاسود​


----------



## جوو الرياض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*

[align=center] 
مااشاء الله تحفيز قوي

الف شكر لكي دااانه ع كل جديد تقدمينه

مووفقه باذن الله 
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*

بالتوفيق لك يااقلبي ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*



جوو الرياض قال:


> [align=center]
> مااشاء الله تحفيز قوي
> 
> الف شكر لكي دااانه ع كل جديد تقدمينه
> ...


 
حيااااااك جووو
الشكر موصول لك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق لك يااقلبي ...


 

شرفتي ياااعسل


----------



## fahoodi2009 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ابدا تجارتك باقل قدر من المال واسترجعه باسرع وقت وارباح خياليه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

